# enable/disable ping



## florent (Mar 8, 2003)

Hello forum,

This is just a simple unanswered question: can anyone explain how to enable / disable a wan ping to make the pc more stealth against hackers and port scans?

merci,

florent.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can't really keep anyone from the outside from pining your WAN interface. If your LAN is protected and using non public IP addresses you are pretty much secure. There are a lot more invasive probes than just the good ole ping.


----------



## florent (Mar 8, 2003)

ok, let me rephrase my question, technically how do you enable / disable a wan ping?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rockn:_
> *You can't really keep anyone from the outside from pining your WAN interface. If your LAN is protected and using non public IP addresses you are pretty much secure. There are a lot more invasive probes than just the good ole ping. *


You can't keep people from pinging your WAN address, but if you configure your router/firewall to not answer pings, you can keep them from getting a response.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by florent:_
> *ok, let me rephrase my question, technically how do you enable / disable a wan ping? *


Depends on your router or proxy server setup. My SMC router has a check in the WAN section to disable ping responses on the WAN side in the configuration screens.


----------



## florent (Mar 8, 2003)

may I have a screenshot of it?


----------

